# Arlen Specter dies



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Comment.

Longtime GOP Senate moderate Arlen Specter dies
HARRISBURG, Pa. (AP) -- Former U.S. Sen. Arlen Specter, the outspoken Pennsylvania centrist whose switch from Republican to Democrat ended a 30-year career in which he played a pivotal role in several Supreme Court nominations, died Sunday. He was 82.
Specter, who announced in late August that he was battling cancer, died at his home in Philadelphia from complications of non-Hodgkin lymphoma, said his son Shanin. Over the years, Arlen Specter had fought two previous bouts with Hodgkin lymphoma, overcome a brain tumor and survived cardiac arrest following bypass surgery
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-10-14-13-03-16


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

A RINO and then a traitor......I'm not shedding any tears.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> A RINO and then a traitor......I'm not shedding any tears.


 Is he related to Phil?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

When can I piss on his grave?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> When can I piss on his grave?


 Right after me.


----------

